# classic cannot find os9



## julieb (Apr 4, 2006)

i am trying to install a disk and the message: classic cannot find a Mac OS 9 system folder on the startup disk to use. i have OS X so shouldn't i be able to install it??? help i am relatively new to mac and not very advanced when it comes to computers but have come a long way these days. any help for this newbie will be appreciated.

julie


----------



## barhar (Apr 4, 2006)

'i am trying to install a disk ...' - what is on the disc? Have you indeed inserted the disc; but, are unable to open (launch, run) an application on the disc?

'... i have OS X so shouldn't i be able to install it???' - no, not if it is a 'System 9.x' or earlier application. Which translates to - non-MacOS X compatible.

-----

Locate the upper right most icon on your 'Desktop'. This is the boot hard disk drive, hdd. Double-click on the icon to open a folder window, displaying its contents. Is there a folder titled 'System Folder'? - if not, you do not have 'System 9.x' installed. 'Classic' is just a 'System Preferences' utility that launches (and cripples the functionality of) 'System 9.x'.

If the inserted disc does mount (is displayed on the 'Desktop') and there is no 'System Folder' folder present (on the boot hdd); and, a 'System 9.x' or earlier application (on the mounted disc) is being double-clicked on - do not expect MacOS X to open (launch, run) the application.


----------



## julieb (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok, when i follow your instructions, i find a folder titled only "system" and it has an X on it. I gather that I do not have os9 so do i have to buy it? i hope i don't sound "dumb" but i am not a guru!  as if you didn't know  or can i download for free since i have osX .
thanks,
julie


----------



## julieb (Apr 4, 2006)

one more thing, I had a mac at my last job and used this same disc with no problems. it is a kids game called kidz pic.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2006)

It's possible that the Mac you used at work had the Classic environment installed.  Sure, you can see that Classic pane in System Preferences, but unless their is a folder called "System Folder" with a number 9 on it, it won't work.

Now, you can install OS 9 on there and use the System Folder for Classic, but you would have to have installed the Mac OS 9 hard disk drivers during the OS X installation (it's an option when it's time to prepare the hard drive for installation).  If it's not installed, then you're going to have to backup and redo the hard drive with OS X.

If you're going to do this, I recommend installing OS 9 first and then OS X, but that's just me.


----------



## barhar (Apr 4, 2006)

You are correct - 'System 9.x' and earlier versions are / were placed in the 'System Folder' folder, and 'MacOS X 10.x' is placed in the 'System' folder.

Yes, you have to purchase 'System 9' (also known as 'MacOS 9'). Should you purchase 9.0.4, 9.1.0, or 9.2 - you can find the appropriate updates, to bring you up to 'System 9.2.2' at 'Apple Downloads' (for free). 
Updates:
'System 9.1'.
'System 9.2.1'.
'System 9.2.2'.

It appears - that the Mac, at your last job, had 'System 9.x' installed; whereas, your current Mac appears not to.

The application is 'Kid Pix'.


----------

